# Marketplace ~ posting price



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

As Paul the moderator said, it is the forum rules to post a price in the things that we are selling.

Where can I find that piece of info? Cause I can't find it in the FAQ section! 

thanks! 

^^


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

If I wanted to sell an item, and it is legal to sell in Canada.

It is *not* 18+, nudity, dangerous weapons, politics, profanity subjects, and etc

It might upset a few individual, but I didn't break any rules in GTAA

Can I still sell it?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

We're working on consolidating and compiling all the rules and guidelines for the marketplace. Should be a thread soon.

As for your second query, go for it. As long as it's not offensive, I'm sure it's ok. You can pm a mod to get their input as well before posting.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> As Paul the moderator said, it is the forum rules to post a price in the things that we are selling.
> 
> Where can I find that piece of info? Cause I can't find it in the FAQ section!
> 
> ...


You can find it in the "Want to sell? You MUST read this first! " thread.

Information we need in your ad

Area (closest intersection works, or town) Please include this in your thread title to make browsing easier!
*Price*

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4658

--
Paul


----------

